# Another Mystery Tool-Possibly Use It For Ball Turning??



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2015)

A buddy of mine bought this fixture-tool with the hopes of using it for a ball turning fixture.  It has some funky adjustments on it and he's not really sure what they are for.  As much as I hate to say, I don't know either!
Anyways open for thoughts for what this original fixture was used for?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 22, 2015)

somebody went to a lot of trouble to design and build the radius turner.
i love neat old stuff like that!
thanks for sharing!!
mike)


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 23, 2015)

Just a guess may be for an old tool and cutter. Maybe wheel dresser


----------



## george wilson (Jan 23, 2015)

As tall as the device is,I'm going to guess wheel dresser too.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree with the wheel dresser theory. However, it looks like it could be easily adapted to radius of ball turning.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree it's likely a wheel dresser but looks like it could make a fine radius turner


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

It definately looks like a wheel dresser. If it is a wheel dresser won't the turning radius moving with the axis keep it from being any good as a radius turner? You will have to adjust the radius with the tool bit overhang. Or am I not thinking this all through correctly?

shawn


----------



## road (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont care what it is , I want it !  I could make an excellent ball turner from that.

Want to sell it ?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 24, 2015)

It would be verry limmited as a ball turner. Look how close the tool holder is to the pivit point.


 Is there any markings on it? name or number


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 24, 2015)

I would not use it as it is. But I dont think it would be hard to make a tool holder that could be mounted on that arm. It seems the arm is off set from the pivot so you could make the holder to sit right over the pivot, and adjust in and out


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry guys, it's not for sell.

My buddy has plans of making a ball turner out of it.

We just trying to figure out what's it original intent was for.

Again, thanks for all for viewing and posting you thoughts.

Ken


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 24, 2015)

The more I think about it, given that it has a nod and back pivot point; It might be a jig for tool grinding, it's just missing a chuck or collet holder of some sort.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 24, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> The more I think about it, given that it has a nod and back pivot point; It might be a jig for tool grinding, it's just missing a chuck or collet holder of some sort.



If I had it that's certainly what I'd use it for.


----------



## road (Jan 25, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Sorry guys, it's not for sell.
> 
> My buddy has plans of making a ball turner out of it.
> 
> ...



Hey Ken  , no problem  I will follow the thread. 

 If you do find out any more info on the item please let me know. 

Re-purposing an item like that is just my thing.


----------



## machinist18 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm wondering if it might be for dressing a radius on a grinder wheel like in a cylindrical grinder/ Just a thought.


----------

